

A shallow dive into DataScript internals - michaelsbradley
http://tonsky.me/blog/datascript-internals/

======
goldfeld
I wish every lib had a brief structure and interpretation overview like this.
Having read this through, I've gone from wanting to use DataScript somewhere
to forming an idea of how parts of it could be fitted to my cljs on node.js
cli app.

------
amelius
This is very nice, but I genuinely wonder how software like Datomic can be
monetized, when open-source alternatives (clones) pop up so quickly.

~~~
jives
I wouldn't call DataScript a clone of Datomic. I'd call it a very useful slice
of Datomic's functionality, available on the client side. Cloning Datomic as a
whole would be a very large task.

